# (Solved) windows 98 hangs at preparing to run for the first time screen



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

I used the fdisk command to repartition my hard drive. I formatted the drive. I installed windows 98se. It all appeared to be working. When it finally got to the screen that says preparing to run windows 98 for the first time, it just stopped.

I can get into the configuration and set up menu. I can get into the start up window. I have tried to start with every option available. The safe mode doesn't work. The command prompt doesn't work. The step by step confiramtion loads the first command then quits.

I am guessing it's a driver problem. I don't know how to get it to let me back in so I can try to reinstall the program.

Help!?!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

run fdisk again and reinstall


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

That was my conclusion too. Unfortunately, I can't get to a prompt to do so. All I get is an inactive screen. I need information on how to get this thing to let me boot to a prompt.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Kell and welcome to TSG!!

Do you have a win98 boot disk? If so turn the computer off, insert the boot disk then turn on the machine. Choose start without CDRom support. At the A:\> prompt, type fdisk. If it will not boot to the boot disk floppy, go into the BIOS setup and change the boot order so that the floppy drive is first. While in the BIOS make sure that any virus protection is disabled.

It is also better to remove all devices such as network cards, modems, sound cards, printers, etc. before installing Windows.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## z13w1z (May 9, 2003)

did yo have 98 on there previously or was it an upgrade?


----------



## z13w1z (May 9, 2003)

apologies for any bad spelling, keyboard screwed, have to beat the keys to death to get it to work properly


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

It was an upgrade from 95


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

When I try to boot up from a start disk it goes to a blank screen with the words "starting windows 98..." at the top corner. Then it does nothing more.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Using the boot disk, did you get a list of options about starting windows? ie: with or without CDRom support and did you select without CDRom support? Are you at an A:\> prompt?


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

when I use the start up disk it takes me to the black screen that says starting windows 98. It never gives me any options or prompts.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK. You are going to have to clear the CMOS, either by using the clear CMOS jumper on the mother board or by removing the CMOS battery for a few minutes then reinserting it. This should reset the system defaults.

If you can get into the CMOS (BIOS) setup already then look for an option to "reset configuratin data" or install system defaults, something along those lines.

Either way, you should then be able to use the boot disk to fdisk again.


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

Ok, I pulled the battery. It made me reset the time and date, but still did not let me get to a prompt. A tech here in town suggested I unplug the hard drive to see what happens to make sure the floppy drive is actually working. When I do that I get the a: prompt. Unfortunately, it doesn't recognize a fixed disk even after I plug the hard drive back in, so I still can't format it.

Another guy said I could hit CTRL+C while it was loading and it would stop the c: from loading and let me into a:. No luck there either. 

I am using an IBM 350 personal computer. I have heard that there are conflicts between IBM and the config.sys and autoexec.bat files on the start up disks that cause problems.
Any other suggestions or any way to get the pc to recognize the fixed disk if it's unplugged when the bios loads?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

go to
www.cybertechhelp.com
and d/load the ultimate boot disk
save it on the computer,then put a floppy in the drive and click on the ultimate boot disk this will send it to the floppy.
make sure your h/d is connected and you have selected A as first boot.
turn your computer off insert the floppy and turn the computer back on.
at the A promnt type format c: /s and press enter
check that you have an active partion


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

I downloaded the file, but I don't know how to open a PHP file. I founfd a download called phptriad which seems to be a program that will open it, but I'm a little nervous! Wish me luck and if you have any other ideas on what I should be using to open it let me know. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you just right click on the file and send it to floppy


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

I went to the IBM website and found a download for a pc doctor utility. I now have formatted the hard drive and I have a prompt again. I am ready to try to install windows again, but the setup program says I have a compressed drive or cache . I disable the cache utility in the bios, but I don't know how to decompress whatever it is seeing that is compressed. I'm stuck again.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you have got me here,you can compress the data on a drive to make more space it is never a good idea.
but to my dim brain when you format the drive it should be clear.
did you use the ulimate boot disk to format


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

I did not. I had not figured out the php format yet. I may try that next thanks. I'm just thrilled to have a prompt to work from!!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

where you saved it to ,you should see the image of a red floppy all you do is right click on it and send it to floppy in a drive and then use it as your boot disk.


----------



## kell1432 (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks to all for all of your help! The downlaod from IBM saved the day and I worked past the compression error. We are up and running!! Thanks again for all the great hints!


----------

